# Multiple DRI Florida Trust Contracts - Are the points combined?



## Lynn (Mar 2, 2008)

We have a 6,500 point Florida Trust contract with Diamond Resorts. We have loved it's flexibility and the resorts we have been able to use. From our southeast home there are many we can drive to and the flexibility of less than a full week stay has been great. So now the question. I have thought about adding more points through another resale purchase. If we buy another contract for say 4,000 points, will that contract have to be managed totally separate as far as reservations, saving points, etc? Or will the Diamond system treat us an one member with 10,500 points showing every year in our account on their website? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm not sure but from what I've read, The two contract will be seperate but the points will be able to be mixed and matched as you need them.


----------



## JoeMid (Mar 6, 2008)

Lynn said:


> We have a 6,500 point Florida Trust contract with Diamond Resorts. We have loved it's flexibility and the resorts we have been able to use. From our southeast home there are many we can drive to and the flexibility of less than a full week stay has been great. So now the question. I have thought about adding more points through another resale purchase. If we buy another contract for say 4,000 points, will that contract have to be managed totally separate as far as reservations, saving points, etc? Or will the Diamond system treat us an one member with 10,500 points showing every year in our account on their website?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


You might find more information here.


----------

